# Incendie Gironde



## Caro35 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Une pensée pour tous ceux et toutes celles qui vivent en Gironde, notamment Griselda.
J’espère que les pompiers arriveront bientôt à bout de ces incendies.
Ce doit être horrible de se faire évacuer sans savoir comment on va retrouver sa maison.
Courage à vous


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

D’ailleurs nous n’avons pas de nouvelles depuis …. Peut-être en vacances ?


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

J’ai vécu un mini incendie derrière chez moi, un tas de plaques polystyrènes il y a 30 ans environ, car 5 nouvelles grandes maisons mais les 5 identiques. Et les certains villageois ont brûlé ces plaques et du coup j’avais 5 aubépines qui risquaient de brûler et ma maison pas loin. 

Avec le tuyau d’arrosage mon mari a arrosé les aubépines jusqu’à l’arrivée des pompiers. Et bien c’est flippant


----------



## Caro35 (15 Juillet 2022)

Tu m’étonnes, je pense que ça brûle très vite avec toute cette chaleur et cette sécheresse.


----------



## violetta (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Images terribles.
J'ai mal pour la nature.
Notre merveilleuse dune du pilat désertée en plein été. 
Tristesse et pensées à tous ces vacanciers qui ont leurs vacances gâchées et qui, pour beaucoup d'entre eux,  avaient économisé toute l'année .
Quelle déception pour les enfants.
Et pensées pour les habitants qui quittent leur maison, leurs animaux...
Ça fait mal au coeur.
Là je ne chante plus, j'ai plutôt envie de pleurer.
Courage à nos valeureux pompiers.
Décidément,  le sort s'acharne depuis 2 ans...
Espérons des jours meilleurs.


----------



## Ariv42 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Oui ces incendies me font toujours peur 
Hier pas très loin de chez moi une ferme à brûlé avec 98 vaches, heureusement pas de perte humaine 
Je plein tout ceux qui vivent cela 
Courage à tous


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Mince … en + les 98 vaches ont dû souffrir


----------



## Ariv42 (18 Juillet 2022)

Oui le toit leur est tombé dessus !


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Hier pas loin c'est une personne qui a perdu plus de 200 chèvres, brûlées vives... ça fait mal au coeur. Et cette dame venait de s'installer pour faire des fromages... la pauvre elle a tout perdu.


----------



## Ariv42 (18 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Hier pas loin c'est une personne qui a perdu plus de 200 chèvres, brûlées vives... ça fait mal au coeur. Et cette dame venait de s'installer pour faire des fromages... la pauvre elle a tout perdu.


Espérons pour eux que les assurances les indemnisent totalement


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

C’est horrible. Par contre je me pose quand même la question des incendies  criminels car ça ne brûle pas par le saint esprit


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Oui je me pose la question aussi. Apparemment je sais plus où l'incendie venait d'un casseau de verre... avec le soleil qui chauffe dure ça avait mis le feu.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Juillet 2022)

C'est vrai que ça fait peine à voir toute cette nature détruite j'aime les arbres quelle misère.
Et des personnes quittent leur logement en ayant l'angoisse de la suite??!
Chapeau bas aux pompiers ils doivent être bien fatigués heureusement que des renforts d'autres régions les aident


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

C'est clair j'admire beaucoup les pompiers, leur courage, leur volonté, leur dévouement.. . Je trouve qu'ils sont bien souvent oubliés. Peu de remerciements. Pourquoi donner la légion d'honneur à des artistes ? Ces personnes la méritent bien plus...


----------



## Nounic (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Pour vous donner une idée j'habite dans les Landes et tout le WE le ciel était "gris-blanc" alors que température ente 39 et 41°. Samedi vers 18H  je suis allée jusqu'à l'océan à Moliets me baigner et 2H plus tard la voiture était grise de cendres alors qu'à maxi 90km à vol d'oiseau de la teste de Buch. Ce pour vous donner une idée de l'importance des retombées... 😟...De plus il fait encore bien plus chaud aujourd'hui 42°3 (à l'ombre bien entendu)il y a encore 10mn dans mon jardin. Donc oui c'est catastrophique, et même la base des pompiers doit être évacuée. espérons qu'ils vont vite trouver un endroit pour souffler et se reposer en plus quand ils dont une pause !😪


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

J’ai vu ce matin aux infos qu’ils coupaient des arbres pour « arrêter » le feu … ils vont faire donc en sorte de déclencher des incendies pour mieux le maîtriser. 

Ils auraient dû le faire + tôt et il y a aussi un problème d’avions qu’ils n’ont pas assez et certains qui ne sont pas en service car en réparations ou en révision. 

Donc la cata …


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Juillet 2022)

Je regardais les infos tout à l heure et j en avait la cher de poule 

Les 5 campings du Pilat brûler a 90 %
Il son très inquièt pour cette nuit . Ils on rappeller tous les pompiers en repos et appel à tous les pompiers de France à venir les aider

Ses pauvres pompiers ils doivent êtes dans un état de fatigue impressionnante


----------



## papillon (18 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> C'est clair j'admire beaucoup les pompiers, leur courage, leur volonté, leur dévouement.. . Je trouve qu'ils sont bien souvent oubliés. Peu de remerciements. Pourquoi donner la légion d'honneur à des artistes ? Ces personnes la méritent bien plus...


je suis entièrement d'accord ! 
nous avons des pompiers bretons qui sont descendus sur la Gironde pour aider leurs collègues
c'est catastrophique ce qui se passe


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

L’armée devrait aider aussi


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

ici, en Vendée, les fumées et l'odeur de l'incendie sont arrivées, l'incendie doit être monstrueux


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Et nos Monts d'Arrée qui sont touchés eux aussi depuis hier😭. .. Je me souviens il y a quelques années certains disaient '' ho les feux en Bretagne nous on est tranquille'' hé ben non !


----------



## Caro35 (19 Juillet 2022)

C’est clair, on a eu plusieurs incendies ou départs de feu ces derniers jours en forêt de Brocéliande aussi.


----------



## Caro35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ça commence à m’inquiéter de ne plus voir de messages de Griselda 😔


----------



## caninou (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
ça me désespère tout ça, nous sommes en train de perdre des écrins de verdure magnifiques. C'est vrai que nous n'avons plus de nouvelles de Griselda, j'espère qu'elle n'a pas eu de soucis et que son absence est simplement dû à des vacances bien méritées.


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

moi aussi, mais peut être que Griselda est en vacances et "vacances, j'oublie tout!"


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Elle est sur le site connu …

Peut-être oui en vacances à moto car il me semble qu’elle a des contrats « enseignants » mais présence des enfants une semaine de + que normalement… quelque chose comme ça 

La ville où elle habite n’est pas touchée à priori c’est à SAINT-ANDRE-DE-CUBZAC 33240


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

J’ai regardé sur le net, ça fait mal au cœur « Monts d'Arrée qui sont touchés eux aussi depuis hier😭. .. « 

Tout est orangé par le feu et la fumée


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Nounic 
Tu habites une superbe région.

Pour info l’homme en garde à vue de 39 ans est de Gironde et avait été entendu en 2012 pour des faits similaires et en GAV « Garde A Vue » il ne s’explique pas sur les faits 👎🏼👎🏼😡😡😡


----------



## zabeth 1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Et nos Monts d'Arrée qui sont touchés eux aussi depuis hier😭. .. Je me souviens il y a quelques années certains disaient '' ho les feux en Bretagne nous on est tranquille'' hé ben non !

C'est la totale !!! j'ai de la famille en Gironde, et dans les Mont d'Arrhée, et c'est consternant...
Et les pompiers doivent être HS, les pauvres. 
Le pompon, mon fils devait partir en camp (il est scout) en Gironde, pas loin des incendies, et est parti hier mais dans la Vienne, heureusement, il y avait un plan B, mais là, ce sont les responsables qui l'ont décidé, pas le préfet qui a interdit de camper ! vous imaginez ? 40 ados de 15 à 17 ans qui seraient partis en pleine nature camper ? 
L'année dernière ils ont été dans le Jura et ont été inondés,  (pluies diluviennes) et là, le préfet avait ordonné que tous les campeurs soient "évacués". Les années se suivent et ne ressemblent pas...


----------



## isa19 (19 Juillet 2022)

ici en correze on a des fumées depuis ce matin et on est en orage et grele cette nuit .


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

D'après ce que j'ai entendu les fumées arrivent en Loire Atlantique 🤤. ..


----------



## zabeth 1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ah non !  pas la loire atlantique non plus, c'est là où j'ai grandi et où je retourne tous les ans pour les vacances (hiver ou printemps,  trop de monde en été, et je vais sur la tombe de mes parents).  
J'y étais en avril, il faisait trop beau...la mer à perte de vue (à part les éoliennes en construction dans la baie du Pouliguen, Batz, le Croisic...)


----------



## Petuche (20 Juillet 2022)

Ha zabeth les éoliennes. .. le week-end dernier je suis allée au Croisic, j'y vais aussi très souvent et je passais toutes mes vacances avec mes parents, j'adore ce coin... Et là, au large des éoliennes à perte  de vue, je crois que l'on en a compte 35 ! Abîmé un si beau paysage😢. Lorsqu'en avril on avait été passe un week-end,  y avait une grosse tempête donc on ne voyait pas bien, mais alors là. Sans compter tous les fonds de mer qu'ils détruisent 😭


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

C’est terrible ces éoliennes. Paysages dénaturés et oui les fonds marins 👎🏼 D’ailleurs des pêcheurs ne peuvent plus y aller c’est pour dire ... En + ça ne vaut pas les panneaux photovoltaïques


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Nounic même sans être dans la région touchée on se rend bien compte de la catastrophe.malheureusement les informations que l'on voit chaque jour sont très parlantes . On a mal pour les gens les bêtes et la nature. 
La prochaine forêt sera étudiée pour éviter ce genre de désastre. Seulement une forêt ne pousse pas en un jour.
Les pompiers sont des héros qui risquent leur vie pour sauver les autres. Et dire que dans certaines villes ils se font caillasser.??


----------

